

Andrew Parker: Spark Capital's Investment in Quantopian - chimeracoder
http://thegongshow.tumblr.com/post/41280461513/quantopian

======
fawce
Forbes also had a pretty good article about quantopian today:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/01/23/quantopian...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2013/01/23/quantopian-
brings-algorithmic-trading-to-masses/)

